# If Linda can do it anyone can!



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry for not posting in a while, but we have been hammered with work and can not seem to get caught up.  This is a pen that Linda had been working on for quite some time.  This is actually he first pen done completely with a skew, not to mention my Lacer skew which is pretty heavy for Linda.  She it a petite lil gal.  Anyway this as many of you will recognize is an Eagle creation.  I am very proud of Linda on this one.  The only time I was allowed to touch it was when I photographed it.  So for all of you who do not think you could turn an Eagle blank, think again.


----------



## MobilMan (Jun 6, 2008)

WOW.  Very nice.  great job.  When does 'Linda's lathe' arrive?


----------



## johncrane (Jun 6, 2008)

Linda! your have made a first class pen well done great work,
also hubby's photos are terrific![]


----------



## leehljp (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful work! Beautiful!


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 6, 2008)

That is top notch!  Nicely, nicely done.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 6, 2008)

Great looking pen, nice work.


----------



## snowman56 (Jun 6, 2008)

Amazing job and amazing pen. Eagle's blanks are always awesome and this one was turned into a real beauty.


----------



## TBone (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PaulDoug_
> 
> That is top notch!....



Can't state it any better.  Great job Linda.  Have to also agree that the photo is excellent also.  I need to find some black plexiglass.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful work Linda!!

Now, take that skew to the side of Mike's head for the "if Linda can do it, anyone can" remark!!


----------



## RONB (Jun 6, 2008)

Perfection


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 6, 2008)

Linda, you've done a fantastic job, Mike needs to be horsewhipped for putting you in the same class as "Anyone"![}]


----------



## BrentK (Jun 6, 2008)

That is one awesome pen. Can anyone tell me if eagle has a web site. That I can go and look at his blanks. 
Thanks


----------



## desertyellow (Jun 6, 2008)

Kudos on that pen.

Tony
Las Vegas


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MobilMan_
> 
> WOW.  Very nice.  great job.  When does 'Linda's lathe' arrive?



You know - I keep asking the very same question  [}]


Mrs.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 6, 2008)

First of all - Thank you all for your kind comments.  Eagle's blank was wonderful to work with and even though I had not used a skew before (I did practice on a piece of scrap to get the feel of it) his work is so remarkable that I managed to turn this wonderful fountain pen with what I would call very little skill - given my lack of knowledge in using the skew.  If you want to try to work one of Eagle's blanks I am sure that Ed or Cav would be happy to put you in contact with Eagle via email. I don't really know of a website off the top of my head - perhaps someone else might know.

Now - with regards the title of this post.  I was supposed to make the post myself but have been very busy and I wanted to title it "IF I CAN DO IT ANYONE CAN"  Mike was being very kind to me this morning and when I came out from getting ready for work  had gotten this post ready with the title "Linda's wave."  I said Thanks, but I wanted to call it (see above mentioned title.)  Mike titled it per my request.  So please don't be so hard on him for "putting me in the same class as 'anyone' etc."  I just wanted to point out to people that they shouldn't be afraid of doing some of Eagle's blanks because they are beautiful and not just for the most experienced of turners!

Mrs.


----------



## edman2 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice work!  Hmmm...call it my suspicious nature but I'm wondering...if maybe it's been Linda that's been doing the pens all along...Hmmm


----------



## bitshird (Jun 6, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! it must be a thrill to make a pen that is that good looking


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edman2_
> 
> Nice work!  Hmmm...call it my suspicious nature but I'm wondering...if maybe it's been Linda that's been doing the pens all along...Hmmm



ROFL

Thanks, but no we post as the pens are done.  MANY pens we actually both worked on in the beginning when we were first learning with the Mr. doing one half and my doing the other half.  That was amusing because most people couldn't tell which of us did which half. 

Lately we haven't had a lot of time to touch the lathe and when we have, it has been either for an order or to stock the Art Gallery which I know the Mr. talked about.  NOW we need to get our bums in gear and get some stock for the DC show - that or we are going to be "pretend" attendees *mutters something about having no life* LOL

Mrs.


----------



## gerryr (Jun 6, 2008)

Great work on a beautiful blank, Linda, and it looks like Mike just about has the picture taking nailed.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 6, 2008)

Very nice wave Mrs. Linda. A real classic.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 6, 2008)

Gorgeous work Linda; that's a fantastic looking pen. Kudos!!!


----------



## papaturner (Jun 6, 2008)

Excellent job,Linda.


----------



## VisExp (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice to see you guys again.  Great work all round! Eagle on the blank, Linda on the turning and Mike on the photography


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 7, 2008)

What an excellant way to come back ! Good work Linda ! [8D]


----------



## Mike in Nanaimo (Jun 7, 2008)

WOW! WOW! WOW!


----------



## Ligget (Jun 8, 2008)

Excellent work Linda![]


----------



## marcruby (Jun 8, 2008)

That's a beautiful pen, but who is Eagle?


----------



## LEAP (Jun 8, 2008)

Beautiful pen, This is my favorite color combination of the wave blanks I've seen so far. Congrats on mastering the skew Linda, but I think Mobilman got the question wrong it should be "When does Mike get a lathe?"


----------



## Darley (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> First of all - Thank you all for your kind comments.  Eagle's blank was wonderful to work with and even though I had not used a skew before (I did practice on a piece of scrap to get the feel of it) his work is so remarkable that I managed to turn this wonderful fountain pen with what I would call very little skill - given my lack of knowledge in using the skew.  If you want to try to work one of Eagle's blanks I am sure that Ed or Cav would be happy to put you in contact with Eagle via email. I don't really know of a website off the top of my head - perhaps someone else might know.
> 
> ...



Very nice work Linda you done justice to this blank, now Mike you know what you have done to yourself don't you? you through a SKEW IN YOUR FOOT, for now on is Linda SKEW and LATHE


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Jun 9, 2008)

I think it's time for the "Mrs." to have her own login name.  Maybe "MrsMLK" or "The REAL MLK".  I've heard of 'ghost' writers, but ghost turners!?!  Anyway, you have created a true 'work of art' Linda. Congratulations!!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VisExp_
> 
> Nice to see you guys again.  Great work all round! Eagle on the blank, Linda on the turning and Mike on the photography



Thanks,  and thanks to all of you who have had such kind words.  As you can see by the date it is taking me to get back here again I'm still very busy - my real job seems to be interfering with life .. grumble.  I'll try to come around a bit more often though - I REALLY miss all of you [V]

Mrs.[:X]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by marcruby_
> 
> That's a beautiful pen, but who is Eagle?



Eagle is an extremely talented individual who creates fantastic pen blanks, many of which are extremely intricate and are made of multiple different materials.  Mike has turned an Eagle "Feathers" which has Acrylester, Wood and Aluminum in it and is absolutely gorgeous.  I went for the all wood variety and am quite pleased with the results.

Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ScribbleSticks_
> 
> I think it's time for the "Mrs." to have her own login name.  Maybe "MrsMLK" or "The REAL MLK".  I've heard of 'ghost' writers, but ghost turners!?!  Anyway, you have created a true 'work of art' Linda. Congratulations!!



Thanks for the compliment, however I prefer to keep the login like it is   Everyone knows us this way and I always sign my posts one way or another.  Mike certainly has done more of the turning to this point (however now that it is "my skew and lathe" that may have to change )and I have been learning.  I'm not really a ghost either .. although I think I can be pretty frightening .. ask around some of our fellow IAP members have actually met me [}]

Mrs. [:X]


----------

